# Kelsei Molds?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I know Vicki has some, anyone else? HOW do you get your soap out???? I have their log mold. The first batch I did the bottom came off nice and clean but the sides were stuck like glue. Had to run a knife around it to get it out. It was very hard to do and of course some of the soap got messed up. Next batch (different recipe), not only were the sides stuck but also the bottom. Messed up even more trying to get it out. Next batch I put thin plastic on the bottom and liberally applied mineral oil to all the sides. Of course, the bottom came off nice (though I was displeased with the wrinkles the plastic made despite it looking nice and tight when I put it in, and it was anchored with the sides of the mold) but the sides again were stuck like glue. Next batch was the same. I've tried to vary the time left in the mold. I don't want to have to leave it longer than 3 days which is what I did with the last. Any suggestions? I saved up to buy this and now it looks like I have another no-line mold that needs lining. *sigh*


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I really looked into this before purchasing talking to others who soap more than I do and got tips, who to buy from, who not to etc....sort of like I do everything  Get the liner for the bottom, I know others who simply stretch plastic wrap or a plastic bag, the liners are wonderful leave zero lines in the bottom of your soap. I also use one of my molds just for my honeycomb soap so my liner is simply bubble wrap. I do flip my mold upside down, take off the bottom, peal off the liner, and then run a knife around the sides, I use a very thin bladed knife and it works beautifully, you sort of aim slightly at the mold as you cut. ONLY HP is truly non stick on any surface, and if you use sodium lactate. All oils recipes is what Rita uses and the more you use the mold the more truly non stick they become, but with butters...forgetit, there is no such thing as a non liner mold for butters.

I love my molds, have a stack of them now, I am so glad I did this, I still do use my martha molds for some of my soaps, and classes. Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I also have some kelsies, I love them.. had the same problem at first.. I line the bottom of mine with sarah wrap.. I do not grease the sides, as they are broke in now and the soap slides out nicely.. but then I have had them a few years now.. But they did stick at first.. be very generous with the mineral oil.. or line it with freezer paper.. leaves wrinkles tho.. I don't mind the wrinkles, some really don't like them.. 
don't despair tho, it is workable.. with time
Barb


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I have the kelsei 18 bar mold. I love it. I do have the silicone liner for the bottom and IMO it is very very worth the money. 

Sometimes a couple of the bars will stick to the sides and if I SLIDE them off (rather than pulling) they come off intact. 

I am very pleased. It is so much better than what I was using before.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Whitney.....do your sides come apart? That's what I ordered but they sent me one that is just 2 pieces, the bottom and then the sides/ends are all one piece. She said they'd exchange it if I couldn't make this work. If I'm going to line it I'd much rather have one that comes apart 'cause I find it much easier to get the soap out.

I'm not very good at running a knife around it. The last batch I did was better but the ends were still messed up enough that I'll lose a bar (well, it will get cut up for samples). I just find it very hard to pull the knife through.

How soon do you all unmold yours? The last batch I left in for 4 days and it was no different than the ones I took out at 2 and 3 days really.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

My sides and ends are one piece also. The dividers come out then the sides/ends come off the base and I can peel the liner off the soap.

Mine is not the log mold, I should have said that earlier. It is the one w/ the dividers for the individual bars. 

I usually unmold w/in 12 hours. I usually soap at night (after the kids are in bed). By morning it is ready to unmold.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So does anyone here have the log mold? I think the slab might be easier 'cause the soap isn't so thick and hard to get the knife around. I don't think they make the silicone liner for the log molds.

I think I'm just going to let them replace it with the one that comes apart. Then it will be just like my wood molds and I'll line it the same way.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an idea for how to line it. I just tried it for the first time last night and loved it. I found this on thedish.

Use "no melt mylar" from a quilt shop. I just bent mine to fit into the mold and that baby slipped right out this morning after about 12 hours in the mold. It makes an awesome liner. Here are some pictures of it being used.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here is the Joanne's website with it listed.

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3715&PRODID=prd59594&source=search


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You know, I bought mylar once to try but for some reason I never got around to it and actually returned it. So by folding and not cutting it you still got nice corners? I'd have to find larger sheets for it to fit. What I bought before was larger but I don't think it was 'no melt'. Hmmm. Thanks for the idea. Oh, and I love your molds. If I'm going to continue lining I may as well have dh make them. He made the ones I use now and while I love them (except for the lining LOL) I was pondering a change because using more at a time would take up more room. Putting them together into one mold will definitely take up less space.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine is both a log and slab. Mine has deviders that push in to make it 3 slabs. Mine has big lag bolts to hold the top to the bottom, which I never use. I do take it apart, bottom from sides.

I make soap one day and unmold the next morning. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

In the plastics plant, we had to do press sheets to look for contamination. We used mylar. It works great.

Tom


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So those of you with the slab molds......the dividers pull out clean and don't stick? I just don't see how it doesn't stick. Are the dividers made from a different material than the sides?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It depends on your recipe. Rita has a website forum on yahoo...go join and the girls talk about this. HP soap slides right out as do oil soaps, nothing is liner free with butters CP. I have no problems running a knife around the edge of mine, I use a little wooden handled steak knife, in fact I broke my original one and found another at a flea market, after trying several different knives I didn't like as well. Even in my old martha molds I would line the bottom and run a knife around the sides, flip and release. Now with my liner I flip it over, pry off the bottom at the pry mark, pull off the bottom, pull of my liner, and run my knife from bottom to top, it all slides right out.

Rita is super nice, ask her what recipe she uses to get her soap to slide out. Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Vicki, can you tell me which mold is yours? Also, have you had many issues with soap sticking? How long do you wait to unmold? I realize that recipes can differ allowing some soap to slide right out when others stick.

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think if you visit her site you can tell right up which mold is mine 

There is no nonstick/unlined molds period for recipes with butters in them. I use their liner they make for the bottom on my molds, pour my soap, then insert the two deviders. The next morning, I turn it over, pry off the bottom (the molds have little indented half moons that a screwdriver fits into and pops off the bottom your mold from the sides) then peel off the liner. I run a little sharp knife around the edges and the soap slides out. I don't have any problems running the knife because I have had to do this from the beginning of soaping with the martha molds.

Having molds that fit both my slab, but that I can also use as a slab mold is wonderful. No more freezer paper. I do pour 2 or 3 molds at a time, but they stack nicely and with my new closet alamost done to put poured molds into, no more stacking even.

Even thought Max makes the molds with toggle bolts to hold the sides down to the bottom, I never use them, they have never leaked once. 

Most who can get soap right out are using sodium lactate and you can feel it in the bar of soap. Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I think if you visit her site you can tell right up which mold is mine


I couldn't tell which one was yours when I visiting so I had to ask. 

I don't mind using a knife around the edges since I already that now with the MM. I just don't want the bottom to stick! I hate using parchment paper and would love something that works better and can be used over and over.

I would like to try them but I hate to just have one. Especially when I fall in love with it and then want more! :lol

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.kelseiscreations.com/page3.html


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

The 30 bar mold?

I want one but OMG the liner is pricey!!!!

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The first mold on the page. Vicki's 3 log soap mold. Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Duh, thanks. Totally missed that one... I skipped past all the red writing! :rofl She even named it after you... too cool.

Okay, so it is doable... the price isn't bad! 

Thanks so much!

Sara


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Vicki, can you put the dividers in and pour three different types of soap? in your "Vicki's Mold"? Or do you have to pour one big batch? then put the dividers in?

I like the looks of this mold, but I don't pour one scent that large, but I do make one scent the size of one log in there.

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes but you would have to pour at heavy trace, since the devider only goes to the liner it does not have a place to sit in, like Max's other molds have.

He has other molds that work like what you want, even one of his logs has this sliding devider that you can make just one or two bars of soap in his big log mold! I can get one for my mold, just haven't. I go back to my Martha Molds when I play around or am looking for a new scent etc...Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks I'll go back and look at all his molds. Your's was the first one and it looked so good. :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

So, if you pour the soap at heavy trace can you do 3 scents or will the soap leak into the 3 different sections?

Sara


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

The liner is worth every penny!


----------

